

Ask HN: What kind of kezboard do programmers in Germanz use? - hessenwolf


======
mhd
Most programmers I know just use the regular German keyboard layout.

Not being a glutton for punishment, I soon switched to a US keyboard layout,
either on a real US keyboard (Macbook or Unicomp) or a German one (old
Thinkpad, Model M). The latter gets a bit iffy with a few keys due to the
different "enter" key size, but you get used to it.

I used to switch to a German layout for typing German text (umlauts etc.), but
lately I've just been using the alternate text entry systems. If only they
were the same on Macs and Linux systems (Compose vs. tertiary)…

------
smoove
Normal German layout, with some keys (braces and other programming stuff)
mapped to the home row with caps lock as the modifier key. So <caps lock>+h =
$ for example -> sucks to program on computers not owned by me ;)

I also consider to switch the y and z keys like in the us layout, because i
need the y key way more often (copy selection in vim) and find it very
uncomfortable to reach.

------
VMG
I use the "US International" keyboard layout and a dell us keyboard. That way
I have nice access to the {[]} braces and to "üäöß" if I need it. But most of
the time I substitute those with ae ue oe anyway.

